#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Failover usando RB750 + Proxy Pfsense

## erikmaia

Olá a todos, é meu primeiro contato com o Forum Under-Linux e tambem com equipamentos Mikrotik, ja trabalho a tempos com firewall pfsense. estou precisando solucionar o seguinte problema.
Sempre usei para balanceamento o pfsense mais com clientes que precisam de balance e proxy é um pouco trabalhoso fazer por quer o pacote do squid é imcompativel com o balancemanto, para que funcione eu tenho que configurar duas maquinas, uma como firewal+gateway e outra para rodar o squid + proxy, e tenho que ir em todas as maquinas marcar o uso de servidor proxy, por isso tudo bem que faço pelo AD.
Me foi muito bem recomendado o uso do Mikrotik por um amigo, ele me indicou a uso do RB-750 que ja comprei e estou com ele em mãos, o que penso em fazer e preciso da ajuda de vocês para conseguir.
Colocar o RB-750 fazendo o balanceamento dos dois link´s (Link dedicado OI + Link de radio) fazer um DMZ no RB apontando tudo que chegar para o pfsense, e ligar o RB-750 no meu pfsense para que o mesmo possa fazer o proxy e as regras de entrada e saida.
é possivel fazer isso?
na verdade eu quero mesmo fazer um failover caso o link dedicado caia

Segue cenario
RB-750 recebendo 02 - Link de dados (01 - link dedicado OI 4Mb + 01 - Link de internet via radio 02 MB)

Obrigado pela ajuda
Erik Maia

----------


## francisconeto

Amigo se vc quer apenas um failover basta na configuração das rotas para os dois links vc colocar distancias administrativas diferentes.
Exemplo rota com mais prioridade vc coloca com distancia 1 e outra com distancia 5 e marque a opção de check-gateway=ping assim se o ping falhar para a rota 1 automaticamente o tudo será direcionado para o link 2.
Agora se quer mesmo uma sugestão use o proprio firewall mikrotik ele é muito robusto e muito facil de trabalhar as regra.

Qualquer dúvida é só perguntar

----------


## fsmcmaterial

Posso usar este esquema do failover com dos links, um modem bridge e um roteador 3g, ou seja um link bidge e um já roteado?

----------


## francisconeto

Pode usar sim qualquer tipo de link .

----------

